# New idea for multi and bigbld parity (maybe?)



## jronge94 (Mar 7, 2021)

Disclaimer I'm writing this idea at 1am this might just be dumb, bit I needed to write this down and ask for feedback or if anyone tried this.

My basic idea relies on a sort of memo swap for multi but dlightle different.
I'm a CEEC solver in 3bld and memo swap 2 edges and this is probably mainly an idea applicable for people using that.

For multi I was thinking that it might be interesting to do CECE in multi instead of the intuitive ECEC.

First you memo corners and if you have parity memo is going to be a bit different for edges. The idea is after executing all comms you execute your parity alg after your corner comms, but before your edge comms.

For simplicity sake I'll assume everyone uses UF/UFR.

I use the UF/UR swap for all my parity cases so I'll have to memo that swap, but the parity alg has already happened, so what I do now is start my memo at UR as UF and UR jave switched places. I memo the sticker on UR position and just conitinue as usual. If I encounter my UR sticker I memo it as the letter assigned to the sticker, but will look at the UF position instead to see how to conitinue from there.
As I'm probably not clear I'll use an example.
scramble from orientation: R U R
memo (speffz)
corners:
WE UFR-DBR-LUB
IP UFR-FUL-RDF
N UF-UR UFR-RUB
edges:
(starting from the UR sticker)
VB UF-DR-UR(it ends with my UR sticker so I'm taking a look at UF)
JT UF-FR-BR
AD UF-UB-UL

I hope my random bazzling makes some sense if not please feel free to ask.

If I'm not dumb (which I most likely am) this should win an alg as much as basic memo swapping in regular 3bld does. I also think this idea could be transposed to bigbld.

If you think a bit about it you can also do any swap with this method for example when the last target is UBL and you wanna do a UB-UL swap. (Obviously you don't have to start memo on the UR sticker in this case)

If someone has already thought of this please let me know, also all feedback is welcomed. I'm just curious if this would be viable for multi.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 7, 2021)

I think people already do it. In some cases though, executing parity before edge execution in CECE is better.

All these nuances will be important to see when one learns full parity and full floating parity and that's a big task in itself.

TLDR, it depends casewise, and you cannot have the best recipe like do parity in between and do CECE only.


----------

